# Possible Changes to Scope of Practice



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2004)

I received this from the National Association of EMT's today.  Has anyone else heard of it?  It sounds like they're pushing to let EMT's push some drugs (Epi, nebulizers, and narcan), which may not be a bad thing.



> *I know some of you are already aware of this, but for those who may not
> be...
> 
> The National EMS Scope of Practice Committee has adopted a model that
> ...


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I assume they mean having us carry EpiPens, rather than just assisting with prescribed ones. 

I'm interested to see how the Paramedic scope is going to change with the new differentiation between Paramedic and Advanced Practice Paramedic.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 4, 2004)

Oooh, naloxone for EMTs - cool, but how will it be administered?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2004)

I took a look through the whole document, and it doesn't state anywhere that EMT's will be allowed to administer naloxone.

If they did, you're right RescueLt, administering it would be a problem unless you can give it IM like an Epi-Pen.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 5, 2004)

That's neat.  I'm all for additional training and scope of practice.  It always amazes me how far EMS in general has come in only the post 30 years or so.


----------

